# Let's talk Hammer Of God V2 paraseries mod



## ShaneCacks (27/3/16)

Just want some opinions on the hammer of God v2 paraseries clone. 

I've been vaping on my buddies, has a 0.1 build, it's capability is 500w, honestly can't get all the vapor out haha. 
But for the cloud comps it's ideal, but would you say it's unfair?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/3/16)

You need a dripper with proper airflow. Twisted messes is not gonna work for that. It can't be unfair. You're still using your lungs. If your lungs are capable of it, then you can do it. Most people can inhale large amounts of vapor, but getting it out is another issue. You know how the choke goes....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneCacks (27/3/16)

@Yusuf Cape Vaper agreed bro. 
It's one thing to pull for an insane amount of time but I could barely get my first hit out at the comp. 
I rate the hammer of God with your zephyr in your hands, would be impossible to beat. 

If I get it, you down to try it at next comp?


----------

